# SOUTHERN PICKLED PEACHES



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

SOUTHERN PICKLED PEACHES


Makes 6 pints

4 quarts small peaches 
6 cinnamon sticks (about 3" pieces), one for each jar 
8 cups sugar (4 cups white and 4 cups brown or all brown) 
1 quart vinegar 
Whole cloves 

Less sugar may be used for a more tart pickle. 

1. Dip freestone peaches into boiling water to loosen skins. Clings must be peeled. 

2. Stick each peach with 2 to 4 cloves. 

3. Boil the sugar and vinegar together for 2 minutes. 

4. Put half the fruit into syrup and boil gently until tender. Put remaining half of fruit into syrup and boil until tender. 

5. Pack the peaches and cinnamon sticks into hot canning jars. Seal. Process in a simmering hot water-bath for 10 minutes. 

(Pickled peaches will last in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 weeks.)


----------



## debthecook (Nov 23, 2004)

This is very delicious, I have made them before. Would go very well with game like turkey.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I usually have applesauce with pork roast, but I'll bet these would be great with it too.

 Barbara


----------

